# Matting on my hav's butt



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

My Henry has terrible matting on his bottom-side, aka the butt.
When I attempt to de-mat this area with the comb - he GROWLS. I hate to think that I am hurting the little guy. 

Anyone have any advice, for those with havs in full coat ? ?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am going thru that now with Tripp. He is blowing coat now.Its the ONLY time he growls, ever!!
Their skin is so sensitive. I just try & do a little at a time & gives lots of praise. Then i make sure he gets a really good treat when i am done. He hates to be brushed but he is tolerating it-somewhat  .
What kind of tools do you use to brush him?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have what is called a "steel greyhound comb" which works just wonderfully on the rest of his body, and the "wire triangle brush" that I use to fluff him after bath and blow-dry.

I keep trrying to do it a bit at a time as well, but it is so much.

I will try the lots of praise and big treat at the end or during possibly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just spent 2 hours today brushing Kodi, and that was just on one side and his legs. Tomorrow I have to do the other side. I might have to break down and have him clipped. His backside is matted as well, and I was thinking of just having it shaved. 

I also brushed Shelby. She had 3 small mats. She is so much easier to take care of. Kodi felt like he had lumps all over him, but it was the mats.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I find it easier to get through the mats when Sam is tired. So I brush in the evening after our 45 minute walk. Patiences is the key. I use a combination of a small pin brush and the greyhound comb. If you can get a helper, it may make things easier. Good luck.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar is getting the Matts on his rear end now. Ee need to pick up the Greyhound Comb. I've seen the pics of it and I think I can get it down in the stores down here but it's not identified as that in the stores. I asked and they had no idea what that type of comb was but I did see one that looked similar with a different name. I will look some more. I have a pin brush with the little steel balls on the end. I will try and use that. Theres a bristle on the other side.

Derek


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe try to hold the matt away from the skin and break it up that way before brushing it. Dora doesn't growl at me but I know when I pull too much as she spins around like stop it mom!

Amanda


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Unruly mats*

I just experienced "dematting" my new havanese, Blossom. This is what I did...first put a rich leave-in conditioner on her coat, extra on the "mat for demolitionound: then I began very slowly using the tip of my steel greyhound comb gently combing out the mat in tiny sections from the top down to the skin. I hold the mat by the skin area to minimize hurting her. She's only 7 months and such a good girl, but after 1/2 hour she had enough, so we took a break. I'm very obsessive about removing mats so we went back to work after an hour or so and removed several more small mats in the same way. If you have a dog with a huge mat, you can use a scissor and cut through the mat, from the skin outward, never across as this will leave a hole in the dog's coat. Do tiny cuts, be patient then comb them out, always using more conditioner to lubricate the area. I don't have to tell you how important an upbeat manner is with your dogs and lots of praise (and kisses) :bathbaby: makes the experience not so terrible. Also, remember doesn't have to be accomplished in one sitting. I know most groomers won't take the time to get rid of these mats and their typically they shave dogs with matted coats. Paula


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Once I had to bring in Henry for de-matting on a Wednesday when my groomer has a "bad-dog day".

Not for dogs that are bad, but for a grooming situation that requires 2 groomers and is a challenge. Ugh. But they love him too and he likes going at least.

I got my greyhound comb from Petsedge on the web.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Its funny, I am going through the same exact thing with 2 of my guys. They matt on the butt and under the arm pits. I wonder why they matt so much on the butt?!


----------

